# Brauche einen Countdown



## MEick (25. Feb 2006)

Hallo ihr Alle.

Ich habe im großen www leider keinen Countdown gefunden, der meiner Vorstellung entspricht. Ich brauche einen Countdown, dem ich sagen kann, er soll z.B. auf Sonntag den 26.02.2006 um 18 Uhr runterzählen. Gefragt sind allerdings nur Stunden und Sekunden! ... Könnt ihr mir aushelfen?

Viele Grüße und besten Dank,
der Martin.


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Feb 2006)

MEick hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gefragt sind allerdings nur Stunden und Sekunden!


Und die Minute darf sich der Timer selbst aussuchen? Wozu soll das denn gut sein? ???:L 

Was heißt genau Timer? Soll der Code bei Erreichen der angegebenen Zeit irgendetwas
anstarten oder soll die Restzeit angezeigt werden? In der Art

xx Tage xx Stunden xx Minuten xx Sekunden


----------



## lin (25. Feb 2006)

> Gefragt sind allerdings nur Stunden und Sekunden!


Meinst du vom Format her nur Stunden und Sekunden, also z.B. statt 01:05:33 (HH:MM:SS) so: 01:0333 (HH:SSSS) ?


----------



## MEick (25. Feb 2006)

Genau so!!!
Nuzr wenn wir uns noch im Stunden oder gar hinterhet im Sekundenbereich aufhalten, das dann nicht mehr die Tage und Stunden angezeigt werden, sondern nur noch die Sekunden! ...

Geht das?


----------



## lin (25. Feb 2006)

klar geht das


----------



## MEick (25. Feb 2006)

Das Format soll TAG/STUNDE/MINUTE/SEKUNDE sein!
Wenn Tage auf "0" steht, dann sollen nur noch die Stunden und der Rest angezeigt werden und so weiter...


----------



## MEick (25. Feb 2006)

Und? Habt ihr eine IDee?


----------



## MEick (25. Feb 2006)

Also, noch mal genau was ich brauche:


Ich muss follgende Daten angeben können:

Jahr, Monat, Tag, Stunde, Sekunde

Ein Beispiel:

Ich möchte die Zeit auf meiner Seite anzeigen lassen bis zum 26.02.2006 um 18 Uhr.

Nun soll der bis zur Stunde genau herunter zählen. Sobald "Stunde" auf "0" steht, soll diese Anzeige entfallen.

BITTE, BITTE helft mir!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Leroy42 (25. Feb 2006)

MEick hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich möchte die Zeit auf meiner Seite anzeigen lassen



Ich schätze zu verstehen, warum dir keiner helfen konnte.

Du willst einen Timer auf _deiner Seite_ anzeigen lassen.
Mit Seite meinst du wahrscheinlich Homepage. Und damit bist du
im falschen Forum. Hier gehts es um die *Programmiersprache Java*
und nicht um die *Frickelsprache JavaScript*

Die beiden Sprachen haben praktisch nichts miteinander zu tun außer
den ersten 4 Buchstaben.

Suche am Besten nach einem JavaScript Forum.

Googeln bringt zum Beispiel forum.jswelt.de/


----------



## MEick (25. Feb 2006)

Wow, ich muss zugeben das ich das nicht wusste!

Gut, in der Tat, das erklärt es!

Prima, danke, dann versuche ich es da! 

http://forum.jswelt.de/showthread.php?p=200484#post200484


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Feb 2006)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was hier für ein Unsinn erzählt wird...
Natürlich geht sowas. Z.B. mit einem Java-Applet. Ein Zieldatum, welches für alle Seitenbesucher (global) gültig ist, kann derjenige, der den HTML-Quellcode editieren und auf den Server laden kann. In der HTML-Seite können den param-Attributen des Applet-Tags die entsprechenden Daten gesetzt werden.
Ansonsten ist es auch möglich, den Benutzer der Seite ein Datum eingeben zu lassen. Dieses Datum ist dann für den Benutzer so lange aktiv, wie er die Webseite bzw. den Browser geöffnet hat.

Wäre ja auch ein Ding, wenn Java an dieser Stelle sich einer "Frickelsprache" geschlagen geben müsste...


----------

